# Equivalent AirDroid



## phcm64100 (16 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour

Venant de passer sur iphone et venant d android

j utilisais AirDroid, qui me permettait depuis Chrome de voir tout le contenu de mon tel de de copier, supprimer etc ...

Y a t il l equivalent pour Ios

Merci


----------



## ScapO (16 Janvier 2017)

Slt,
Airmore : https://airmore.com/fr/download


----------



## phcm64100 (16 Janvier 2017)

merci je vais essayer


----------

